# Pistons Sign Maurice Evans (MERGED)



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

With the rest of the MLE. 

He's restricted so Sacramento can still match, but with Garcia, Kevin Martin, and Corliss already on the bench it's unlikely they will.

I was kind of hoping they would go after Devin Brown but Evans isn't terrible.

He's a total Pistons player. Athletic, good rebounder, good defender, can shoot a little bit.

Everytime I see him play he looks good, but I haven't seen all that much of him. Watch a select number of Dupree games and he would look pretty damn good too.

Not the sharpshooter everyone was hoping for but I do think it is an upgrade so it's better than nothing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

http://www.mlive.com/pistons/stories/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1124894401285820.xml&coll=1


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



> AUBURN HILLS -- The Detroit Pistons have been one of the best NBA teams at finding top-flight talent at a bargain basement price. They may have found another gem in restricted free agent Maurice Evans, who will be offered a multiyear contract as early as today.
> 
> The Sacramento Kings, the team for which Evans played last season, will have seven days to match the offer that will start at about $1.5 million per season. The length of the contract has yet to be determined.
> 
> Acquiring Evans would address one of the Pistons' biggest offseason needs -- acquiring a backup for Tayshaun Prince.


I like Evans. He's a solid defender who's strong enough to score against other SG/SF's in the paint, and he can shoot it from outside as well. I don't see how Sacramento doesn't match for such a cheap price, even with all those other guys they've got.

Are you telling me that it wouldn't have been possible to split the MLE evenly between Davis and Evans?


----------



## nobonus (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

I don't think the Kings have any $$$ left over after signing SAR with the full MLE. Either Mo Evans is a Piston with this offer or a sign and trade will take place to send him to Detroit.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

I was hoping to see someone sign for the rest of the MLE. Evans is a very nice fit. Have to always keep trust in Joe D


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

$1.5Mil for Evans? If/when the Sonics match the Wolves offer sheet for Damien Wilkins, I'm sure the Wolves would offer him the rest of our MLE, which would start at $2.5Mil. It's obviously not official yet though, as the Kings can't possibly match the offer, despite what was written. They don't have any bird rights for Evans, and they already used their entire MLE on SAR. It would be a nice signing by you guys, but I'm hoping it doesn't happen.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Well Pistons have offered him a contract. He hasn't signed anything... He wants to play in Miny or SA. But you would think HIS 3RD option would be Detriot....


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



sheefo13 said:


> Well Pistons have offered him a contract. He hasn't signed anything... He wants to play in Miny or SA. But you would think HIS 3RD option would be Detriot....


I wouldn't be surprised if Detroit was first, and judging by the state of each of the franchises you would be hard pressed to convince me that Detroit or San Antonio was behind Minnesota. Does Evans have any connections with Minnesota? Or are you just hopeful that he signs with your team?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



> AUBURN HILLS -- The Detroit Pistons have been one of the best NBA teams at finding top-flight talent at a bargain basement price. They may have found another gem in restricted free agent Maurice Evans, who will be offered a multiyear contract as early as today.
> 
> The Sacramento Kings, the team for which Evans played last season, will have seven days to match the offer that will start at about $1.5 million per season. The length of the contract has yet to be determined.
> 
> Acquiring Evans would address one of the Pistons' biggest offseason needs -- acquiring a backup for Tayshaun Prince.


mLive 



> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. The Detroit Pistons have signed Sacramento's Maurice Evans to a three-year, four-point-five (M) million-dollar offer.
> 
> The Kings have seven days to match the offer to retain Evans, a restricted free agent.


Wane

Turns out the only teams Evans can possibly play for are Sacramento and Detroit. Which brings us back to where we were.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Lope31 said:


> Does Evans have any connections with Minnesota?


He played for Flip there his rookie year (01'-02'). Went to Europe for two years, worked on his jumper, and then came back last year with Sacramento.

Also, Sacramento has already used all their exceptions so even if they wanted to match they can't.

Maurice Evans is a Piston.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

The Kings can't match:



> And despite Evans' status as a restricted free agent of the Kings, team president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie said the lack of any more salary cap exceptions means they are unable to match any offer above the approximately $895,000 they offered the 26-year-old in late June. Translation: No mo' Mo. The Pistons' offer is believed to be guaranteed for the first two years, with a team option for the third.
> "We don't have any rights of any kind," said Petrie, who had not yet received the offer sheet but knew it was on its way. "It's unlikely that we would do it anyway at this point with the way our roster is. It's unlikely that we'll match, and I told (Kings co-owner) Joe (Maloof) we'd give (Evans and the Pistons) a quick turnaround."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/13465731p-14306656c.html

Very nice signing.

Look at Evans game log where he played a lot of minutes, and he held his own. Even started once against the Pistons, played great defense and had 12 points and 9 rebounds.

Now, if the Pistons had given Davis the contract that Evans got, and given Evans the deal they gave Davis, I really wouldn't be complaining.

All in all I'm happy with Davis and Evans with our MLE. Definitely not perfect, but I'll take it. *The key to this Pistons offseason is that they didn't lose anyone.* So they're still the team that went to the finals the past two seasons, plus a couple of backups.

Also, seems like Evans can do a decent job guarding the likes of Dwyane Wade:



> "Dwyane Wade had 22 points, 10 assists and eight rebounds for the Heat, but was limited in the second half by the defense of Sacramento journeyman Maurice Evans, who also had season highs of 12 points and eight rebounds playing in Christie's place."


I think our bench is decent now. Obviously Joe hasn't lost faith in Delfino (I haven't either), because he was great at the beginning of last season before the injuries. I think players such as Arroyo and Delfino can be productive next season simply because LB is gone.

How's this scenario?

Pistons up 1, twenty seconds left in the game, shot clock's turned off, and the opposing team has the ball.

Pistons send out a defensive lineup of Hunter/Evans/Prince/Wallace/Wallace.

I like our chances!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Mike luvs KG said:


> He played for Flip there his rookie year (01'-02'). Went to Europe for two years, worked on his jumper, and then came back last year with Sacramento.
> 
> Also, Sacramento has already used all their exceptions so even if they wanted to match they can't.
> 
> Maurice Evans is a Piston.


He also lived with KG during his time here. The Sonics officially matched Wilkins' offer, but it's too late anyways for the Wolves and Evans. Nice signing guys.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

so that means no spree???

seems like spree will end up in Denver now


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Dang, Detroit will have a way better bench next year if they do indeed get Evans.

PG: Chauncey Billups...Carlos Arroyo...Lindsey Hunter
SG: Richard Hamilton...Carlos Delfino...Ronald Dupree
SF: Tayshaun Prince...Maurice Evans
PF: Rasheed Wallace...Antonio McDyess...Jason Maxiell...Darko Milicic
C: Ben Wallace...Dale Davis


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Great signing. Best of luck to him in Detroit.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

I like Mo Evans, he's the perfect Piston player. I saw him in a couple games last year and came away impressed by his athletic ability, defensive versatility, and his hard play. He's not the scorer or shooter we needed, but at 1.5 per I'm not complaining too much. Good signing...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



froggyvk said:


> Also, seems like Evans can do a decent job guarding the likes of Dwyane Wade:



:yes:

After Marbury went for 17 points in the 3rd quarter, Mo guarded him in the 4th and held him to 1 point:

http://www.nba.com/games/20050104/SACNYK/recap.html


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Here's an avatar :









I didn't know who he was til pejavu pointed it out. Very nice athletic ability. Still not the long range threat Pistons want but oh well.


----------



## dez (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

i thought det needed a scorer off the bench? not another defender. I havent seen mo evans play due to restrictions of living in australia, but i thought that there were others that would have been a much better fit. can someone tell me what he is like because his stats dont say much. He looks like another dupree


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Maybe Delfino is the scorer we need off the bench.


----------



## dez (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



froggyvk said:


> Maybe Delfino is the scorer we need off the bench.


Ahh Touché 


so what does this mean for dupree? not needed?


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Seriously, guys like Arroyo and Delfino didn't have the chance the play under Brown. I think that'll all change with Flip coming in.

Dupree impressed me in his minutes last year, but I think the signing of Evans pretty much sealed his fate as a Piston. Whether he's traded or cut or rotting the bench, I think it's a safe bet to say, barring injury, he won't play much at all next season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Evans is a great fit for the pistons. Joe D shows that his key to sucess is just overloading with his type of players.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Not a major signing, but i love this pickup. This is a done deal now right?


----------



## olavski (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Don't know him, but I do live in the US since April this year, been following the Pistons closely since then (no NBA on Dutch TV  ) and seeing most of the replies it's a pretty good sign.

Nice.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



P33r~ said:


> Not a major signing, but i love this pickup. This is a done deal now right?


I believe we have to wait 7 days to see if it's matched right? I thought Mo was a restricted fa


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

We have to wait 7 days before it's official, but without a doubt it eventually will be. The Kings can't match...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

It's pretty much official Evans is going to Detroit. I really like this and the DD signing for the Pistons.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



FanOfAll8472 said:


> It's pretty much official Evans is going to Detroit. I really like this and the DD signing for the Pistons.


SAC can only offer 900,000 while Detroit signed him to an offer sheet of 1.5 million starting price. So it will be offical go JoeD go nfire: nfire:


----------



## dez (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

does that mean detroit are gonna have to cut Alex Acker in order for mo to be on the roster? if so that is bad luck for the guy i heard nothing but good things about Alex


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



dez said:


> does that mean detroit are gonna have to cut Alex Acker in order for mo to be on the roster? if so that is bad luck for the guy i heard nothing but good things about Alex


Not at all. Under the new rules we can carry 14 healthy players on our NBA team and send down any amount of guys with under 2 years in the league to the NBDL. Acker, Paulding, Amir and maybe even Delfino could see some NBDL just because.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

I think we are one over the roster limit, and I believe Dupree will be dealt for a future 2nd.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



froggyvk said:


> I think we are one over the roster limit, and I believe Dupree will be dealt for a future 2nd.


I really hope you are mistaken I would hate to see Dupree go just because of a numbers issue.

Under Contract 

(5) Starting five (BW,RW,TP,RH,CB)
+
(3) Active Bench (AM,CA,LH)
+
(3) Rookies (JM,AJ,AA)
+
(3) Inactive Bench (DM,CD,RD)
+
(2) Signings (DD,ME)
=
16

Jenkins we know is gone for sure, Ham and Campbell we can assume won't be coming back.

If we are sitting on 16 I don't see why we would need to cut anybody. I see Amir Johnson going to the NBDL for sure which leaves us with 15 players and I'm sure Delfino or Darko could be sent down as well.

froggy?


EDITTED: For my stupidity.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

you did your math wrong there is 3 on your inactive list not 2.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Starbury03 said:


> you did your math wrong there is 3 on your inactive list not 2.


Under the New CBA there is no inactive list anymore. You just carry a 14 man roster.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

I would expect to see Amir Johnson and Rickey Paulding to start the season off in the NBDL and everyone else to be on the 14 man roster. Should be a set roster.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

There is an inactive list now not an injured list. but I was talking about the guy above me who added up the number of players wrong.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Starbury03 said:


> you did your math wrong there is 3 on your inactive list not 2.


Ahh ha! I fixed it though. Good call.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

not so fast guys, rumor has it well get a 2nd rounder from the bulls for songolia and a trade exception...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Dodigago said:


> not so fast guys, rumor has it well get a 2nd rounder from the bulls for songolia and a trade exception...


Your GM already said to the news he wasn't matching lol.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



italianBBlover said:


>


That's worth a rep lol nice work


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Nice signing. I remember him doing a nice job defensively on Ray Allen in game 5 of the playoffs, making him work hard for his shots. Ray still dropped 30 pts, but he was insane that series and the Kings had very little interior defense. With Ben and Rasheed behind him, Evans will probably be locking people down.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Scinos said:


> Nice signing. I remember him doing a nice job defensively on Ray Allen in game 5 of the playoffs, making him work hard for his shots. Ray still dropped 30 pts, but he was insane that series and the Kings had very little interior defense. With Ben and Rasheed behind him, Evans will probably be locking people down.


I hope he is locking people down. He sure should see some minutes at the 2/3 here


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Correct me if I'm wrong but, in that scenario the Bulls would be sending their trade exception to the Kings so they can sign Songolia (to the amount of the trade exception) without having to use any of their other exceptions (MLE or LLE). Once that happens, the trade exception is null...the Kings couldn't go out and use it for a similar amount also.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Great signing guys, Mo Evans is a solid player and you guys got him at a good price.

To be very honest I didn't particular like Detroit under Larry Brown, but with Flip at your helm and this signing I'm starting to like Detroit a lot more. Looking forward to see how this team plays this coming season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Yao Mania said:


> Great signing guys, Mo Evans is a solid player and you guys got him at a good price.
> 
> To be very honest I didn't particular like Detroit under Larry Brown, but with Flip at your helm and this signing I'm starting to like Detroit a lot more. Looking forward to see how this team plays this coming season.


Thanks for the love. Call Yao and tell him I want to see someone knock of SA in the west this year


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

About the players under contract thing, it works like this:

Just like in the old CBA, you can have up to 15 guys under contract. Yes, you can send players to the NBDL, but you still need to hold a roster spot for that guy.

We have 16 under contract, so something will have to be done before the start of the season.

Alex Acker does not have a guaranteed contract so we could cut him and make a clean break, he would be off the books and off the cap. However, if he is still on the roster come January his deal becomes guaranteed.

Ronald Dupree is in the last year of his deal. We could cut him and he would still count against the cap this year but would be off the books next summer.

Or we can trade.

What is likely to happen is we go into training camp with 15 and just let the guys battle it out. Someone would then get cut at the end of preseason.

I don't think Dupree has any trade value. Teams have to know if they want him he will likely be cut and they can just pick him up off waivers.

Rickey Paulding is not under contract with the Pistons (and likely never will be). I'm pretty sure he's playing in Europe still.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

Paulding was in the Middle East not Europe  He will be in the NBDL next season for sure. He doesn't have to have an NBA contract to play on our NBDL team since he probally won't get a better offer anyways.

Acker isn't someone we want to cut. He is coming off a monster summer league and we need to keep him around since he has shown the ability to score.

I like Durpee but with Evans around, he is the easiest for me to kick to the curb. I wouldn't mind seeing someone trading a future 2nd for him if we could find someone. Worth a shot.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



kamego said:


> Paulding was in the Middle East not Europe  He will be in the NBDL next season for sure. He doesn't have to have an NBA contract to play on our NBDL team since he probally won't get a better offer anyways.


I have to imagine he can get a lot more money playing overseas than he can in the NBDL.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Mike luvs KG said:


> I have to imagine he can get a lot more money playing overseas than he can in the NBDL.


The new and improved NBDL might be a quicker way to get NBA looks though.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

With Evans in the picture now, I don't see anything promising for Dupree. His averages last year were 6.4 ppg & 3.1 rpg.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_evans/index.html


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

As much as I hate to see a player like Dupree go, it's necessary if we want to improve. Unless of course a trade is in the mix, but I can't possibly think of what would be brewing in Joe D's mind right now.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



Lope31 said:


> As much as I hate to see a player like Dupree go, it's necessary if we want to improve. Unless of course a trade is in the mix, but I can't possibly think of what would be brewing in Joe D's mind right now.


No way to guess what Joe D is thinking but I am sure they have some sort of plan.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



kamego said:


> No way to guess what Joe D is thinking but I am sure they have some sort of plan.


What would a guy like Dupree get value wise in a trade? Our roster almost seems like it is set. I still don't completly understand why we have 5 big guys unless we are just waiting for the Heat in the playoffs so we can burn fouls on Shaq.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



casebeck22 said:


> What would a guy like Dupree get value wise in a trade? Our roster almost seems like it is set. I still don't completly understand why we have 5 big guys unless we are just waiting for the Heat in the playoffs so we can burn fouls on Shaq.


Dupree might get a 2nd rounder in the future if we are lucky. Don't know though. Maybe we can trade him for someone who's still overseas.

We are carrying a lot of big men because we always do. Joe D said Davis would play EC's role for the next 2 years.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



kamego said:


> Dupree might get a 2nd rounder in the future if we are lucky. Don't know though. Maybe we can trade him for someone who's still overseas.
> 
> We are carrying a lot of big men because we always do. Joe D said Davis would play EC's role for the next 2 years.


Hey they are both from Clemson, thats a plus. :clap: So in other words, not much playing time for him? I think he is around 36, only a year younger than Elden. Any word on if we will resign Lindsey Hunter?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



casebeck22 said:


> Hey they are both from Clemson, thats a plus. :clap: So in other words, not much playing time for him? I think he is around 36, only a year younger than Elden. Any word on if we will resign Lindsey Hunter?



Hunter hasn't had an update in a long while.

Davis hasn't fallen off as much as EC and should be able to go another 2 years. Either way he could be a nice contract to trade next seasson.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



kamego said:


> Hunter hasn't had an update in a long while.
> 
> Davis hasn't fallen off as much as EC and should be able to go another 2 years. Either way he could be a nice contract to trade next seasson.


I'm a Hunter fan. We drafted him in '93 and he is a good guy to have around. Brings smarts, leadership, and toughness to the team. Plus he signed a $1 million, one year deal last year to play with us. 3 time Piston baby.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

I wouldn't be suprised if he just running his business this offseason and makes a go of it in training camp. At 34 he should have some gas in the tank.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

I'd be wrecked if we don't sign Hunter such a Piston, such a Defender!


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



TheHeff said:


> I'd be wrecked if we don't sign Hunter such a Piston, such a Defender!


Amen.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



TheHeff said:


> I'd be wrecked if we don't sign Hunter such a Piston, such a Defender!


If he was going to retire I hope he would have been our assisant coach so maybe signing Harper is a good thing


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Mo Evans*

What Kind of numbers do you all think he will put up and how much impact will he have?


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Mo Evans*



SHEED! said:


> What Kind of numbers do you all think he will put up and how much impact will he have?


2004-05 Statistics 
PPG 6.4 
RPG 3.10 
APG 0.7 

I wouldn't expect much more than this. It will depend on the exact amount of playing time. But if he is RIP's first back up, the averages from last year should go up. Kamego really likes Mo so we will see what he says.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Mo Evans*



SHEED! said:


> What Kind of numbers do you all think he will put up and how much impact will he have?


2004-05 Statistics 
PPG 6.4 
RPG 3.10 
APG 0.7 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_evans/index.html

I wouldn't expect much more than this. It will depend on the exact amount of playing time. But if he is RIP's first back up, the averages from last year should go up. Kamego really likes Mo so we will see what he says.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Mo Evans*



casebeck22 said:


> 2004-05 Statistics
> PPG 6.4
> RPG 3.10
> APG 0.7
> ...


Then where does that leave Airball Delfino


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*



kamego said:


> If he was going to retire I hope he would have been our assisant coach so maybe signing Harper is a good thing


I can see Hunter being an assistant here after he retires, anyone else?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Pistons to sign Maurice Evans*

I could. If Avery Johnson can do it so easily, I can't see why Hunter couldn't atleast be an assisant in the future. He has the knowledge.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Mo Evans*

Delfino should be in the NBDL but I don't know if they are mean enough to do that to him. I sure as hell am though.

I would expect Mo to get about 7 points a game, about 3 boards, 1 assist in probally 15 to 20 minutes a game.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Mo Evans*



kamego said:


> Delfino should be in the NBDL but I don't know if they are mean enough to do that to him. I sure as hell am though.
> 
> I would expect Mo to get about 7 points a game, about 3 boards, 1 assist in probally 15 to 20 minutes a game.


I don't know if the Pistons even know where Delfino is anymore. lol. I am with Kamego, Delfino pisses me off.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Mo Evans*



casebeck22 said:
 

> I don't know if the Pistons even know where Delfino is anymore. lol. I am with Kamego, Delfino pisses me off.


Delfino is in Argentina working out at the moment. He will be back in America for training camp. Last I heard he still wasn't happy with his knee.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Mo Evans*



kamego said:


> Delfino is in Argentina working out at the moment. He will be back in America for training camp. Last I heard he still wasn't happy with his knee.


Who will be backing tayshaun then, Dupree or Delfino


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Mo Evans*

Dupree is the most likely to be traded or cut. Delfino will probally be at the end of the bench past Darko.

Mo is backing up the 2/3 spot


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Mo Evans*

I think Evans will be a better player for us than his stats indicate.

That's all that matters.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Mo Evans*



froggyvk said:


> I think Evans will be a better player for us than his stats indicate.


I'd say the same, and that's pretty much on par with the rest of the team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Mo Evans*

Oh yeah he's going to be one of those hustle and energy players that help the team more then his stats say. That's always been his game.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Mo Evans*

Which bench is better 2003/2004 bench or 2005/2006


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Mo Evans*

It depends on Hunter coming back and then if Arroyo and Mo carry some load for us


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Almost official:

http://www.detnews.com/2005/moresports/0509/01/D02-300164.htm



> Pistons are likely to obtain Evans
> 
> The waiting is almost over for swingman Maurice Evans and the Pistons.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the update. We have been waiting


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Excellent, soon enough we can update the roster on the left side of the screen.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

I have been checking other teams rosters and elden campbell is still on the nets. LOL


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Those should all be updated soon


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

kamego said:


> Those should all be updated soon


Go check it for yourself


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

SHEED! said:


> Go check it for yourself


I know every team's needs to be updated.


----------

